# make buildworld warning : dwarf2



## Alain De Vos (Aug 5, 2019)

Make buildworld of 12.0 prints alot of warnings :
warning: DWARF2 only supports one section per compilation unit
-----> .section .note.GNU-stack,"",%progbits

Is this serious ? Or can it be disregarded ?


----------



## badbrain (Aug 5, 2019)

Which compiler were used? Clang? GCC? Which linker? LLD? LD?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 5, 2019)

I installed world and everything seem to work fine. The warnings were however strange.

make.conf :
CPUTYPE?= ivybridge
COMPILER_TYPE?= clang
LD?= ld


----------



## moridin (Aug 6, 2019)

These are there for quite some time and harmless, see https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-toolchain/2016-March/002121.html.


----------

